# Windows 7-Treiber für [Fn]-Taste (Amilo Pa 3515)



## Tingle (2. März 2010)

*Windows 7-Treiber für [Fn]-Taste (Amilo Pa 3515)*

Sorry erstmal für die umständliche Überschrift, aber ich weiß selbst nicht genau, wonach ich hier suchen muss.
 Das Problem ist folgendes:
 Mein Laptop hat diese Fn-Taste unten links, mit der man auf diverse Zusatzfunktionen der Tasten F1 - F12 zugreifen kann. Anfangs war Vista installiert, da funktionierte auch alles reibungslos.
 Jetzt hab ich allerdings 7 draufgemacht und die Funktionen sind plötzlich total eingeschränkt.
 Mal zur Übersicht:

 F1 = WLAN an/aus: Geht nicht mehr

 F3 = Ton an/aus: Geht zwar noch, allerdings ohne Einblendung des dazugehörigen Symbols

 F4/F5 = Lauter/Leiser: Geht noch, allerdings ebenfalls ohne Einblendung der blauen Lautstärkeleiste und jetzt führt jeder Tastendruck nur noch zu einer minimalen Veränderung der Lautstärke, vorher konnte man da mit rund sieben Sprüngen das komplette Spektrum durchklicken


 F6 = Touchpad ein/aus: Funktioniert, aber ohne Symboleinblendung

 F7 = Integrierte Webcam an/aus: Funktioniert (war auch vorher ohne Einblendung)

 F8/F9 = Bildschirm heller/dunkler: Geht nicht mehr, was besonders ärgerlich ist

 Die restlichen drei hatte ich vorher nie ausprobiert, kann daher auch nix dazu sagen.


 Ich hab jetzt schon auf der Seite von Fujitsu-Siemens haufenweise Treiber runtergeladen, aber der richtige war nie dabei.
 Gibt's da irgendeinen Trick zum aktivieren oder hat das mit Treibern vielleicht garnix zu tun?
 (Laut Google scheint irgendwie niemand das selbe Problem zu haben   )



 Und noch eine kleine Frage:

 Windows speichert ja ganz gerne mal Adresspfade in der Browserzeile (ich rede nicht vom Internet Explorer, sondern vom normalen "durch Ordner browsen"), die einem angezeigt werden, wenn man auf den kleinen Pfeil nach unten klickt. Bei Vista wurden die immer ganz bequem gelöscht, wenn man den IE-Verlauf gelöscht hat, bei 7 funktioniert das auch nicht mehr und ich hab bisher nur den ziemlich umständlichen Weg über Start+r, regedit, .................................... TypedPaths löschen rausgekriegt.
 Geht das nicht auch einfacher?


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7-Treiber für [Fn]-Taste (Amilo Pa 3515)*

Versuch einfach mal die Vista-Treiber, die sind meistens auch für win7 geeignet.

 Wegen Verlaufsdaten: keine Ahnung, aber vlt. wird so was global bei den Benutzerprofil-Daten eingestellt?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7-Treiber für [Fn]-Taste (Amilo Pa 3515)*

Das Prog für die Fn-Tasten heißt bei Fujitsu-Siemens "Launch Manager".
 Einfach von der Homepage die neueste Version laden.


----------



## Tingle (3. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7-Treiber für [Fn]-Taste (Amilo Pa 3515)*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Das Prog für die Fn-Tasten heißt bei Fujitsu-Siemens "Launch Manager".
> Einfach von der Homepage die neueste Version laden.


   Das war der Richtige!  

 Danke euch beiden!


----------



## leon124 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7-Treiber für [Fn]-Taste (Amilo Pa 3515)*

Hallo,
 ich hätte hier mal eine Frage, uns zwar nutze ich noch Vista, jedoch möchte ich zu Window7 wechseln, hier hörte ich aber, das die Traiber für hardware-komponenten nicht richtig oder gar nicht laufen bzw. zu haben sind. Ist das Richtig und was muss ich machen? Gruss und danke für antworten


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7-Treiber für [Fn]-Taste (Amilo Pa 3515)*



leon124 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hätte hier mal eine Frage, uns zwar nutze ich noch Vista, jedoch möchte ich zu Window7 wechseln, hier hörte ich aber, das *die Traiber für hardware-komponenten nicht richtig oder gar nicht laufen bzw. zu haben sind*. Ist das Richtig und was muss ich machen? Gruss und danke für antworten


 WO liest du das   

 Für das Notebook gibts alles auf der Herstellerseite.


----------

